# Podcast Q&A



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

1) What is a Podcast?
2) How is it accessed and used?
3) How is this different from RSS?
3) What is the benefit?
4) Your turn! 


Just thought that some people would like to know!


----------



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

1. A podcast is an internet radio style show. They can be informative, entertainment, political, etc... Mine covers hunting and fishing.

2. It can be accessed through a podcast feed site such as I-tunes, or like mine right from my web page through an audio player.

3. Most podcasts have an rss feed to have feed sites updates when a new episode is published.

4. The benefit is entertainment or information being passed along to those interested in the topics.

you can access mine (Up North Journal) from my web page. http://www.upnorthjournal.com


----------



## RD1 (Oct 14, 2010)

Great questions foxfire69! RSS stands for Really Simple Syndication. Have you noticed the toolbar at the top of this site? RSS feeds are used to aggregate information (blogs, forum posts, articles, podcasts) and distribute it around the internet. 

A podcast is a series of audio or video recordings that are distributed through RSS feeds. For example...if you had a blog, and instead of writing the blog you decided to speak into a recorder and upload it to your computer. The information is exactly the same as what you would have written, but because you recorded the information is is a podcast.

Make sense?


----------

